# World Cup Qualifications Zone South America 28-29 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

28 Mar 19:00 Uruguay v Paraguay 2.20 3.25 3.00   
28 Mar 21:15 Argentina v Venezuela 1.20 6.00 10.00   
28 Mar 22:15 Colombia v Bolivia 1.53 3.60 6.00   
29 Mar 21:00 Ecuador v Brazil 4.33 3.30 1.80   
29 Mar 23:15 Peru v Chile 2.70 3.25 2.40


----------



## jamesgalt (Mar 25, 2009)

*Big World Cup Tip*

*Columbia -1 1/4* over Bolivia


----------

